# Help any CZ SP01 and or Rami P owners!



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Went to the range today with my new SP01 and my Rami P. Boy what a disaster, first the new SP was spitting the empty shells right back at me. The front of my shirts was black by the end of the session. Is there anything that can be done to eject the shells to the side like normal?

Now on to the Rami. Shot about 50 rds rapid fire because that is the way I think it will go if I use it for defense. Rubbed a big blister on the bottom of my trigger finger. Any suggestions, what am I doing wrong, grip, finger placement, trigger problem what. I am using the first crease of my finger because that is where my finger goes naturally, like in a SD situation. Any help would be appreciated my finger realy hurts and it took all the fun out of the range session.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

gilfo said:


> Now on to the Rami...Rubbed a big blister on the bottom of my trigger finger. Any suggestions, what am I doing wrong, grip, finger placement, trigger problem what.


Make sure the trigger has no sharp edges. If it does, have a gunsmith knock them off (or do it yourself, if you feel confident).

If no sharp edges, shoot some rounds slowly and work on your trigger reset technique. Don't let the trigger fly forward and slap your finger after the shot. Rather, after the shot, hold the trigger back for a moment, then gently ease it forward until you feel it reset. The finger should maintain constant contact with the trigger, whether in slow or rapid fire.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't really experienced trigger slap from my Rami. I pretty much do what mike said even while rapidly firing I only let the trigger reset after the gun has cycled. It doesn't seem to affect my speed and actually helped with accuracy.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I know what you mean about the Blister, I have an SPO1 and because of the extreme up curve on the trigger, I also had a blister after putting the first 300 rounds through it. I can only think of 2 options to remedy this, replace the trigger, or keep shooting until your finger toughens up in the right place and gets used to it.

I am opting for the second option because I like the trigger.


For your issue with ejecting straight back, I only had this happen a couple times, I think part of it is because the weapon was designed for 9mm NATO (similar to +P) rounds and has a heavier spring on the extractor. I am not sure if that is the cause, just an opinion.

Hope this helps,
Foley


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Make sure the trigger has no sharp edges. If it does, have a gunsmith knock them off (or do it yourself, if you feel confident).
> 
> If no sharp edges, shoot some rounds slowly and work on your trigger reset technique. Don't let the trigger fly forward and slap your finger after the shot. Rather, after the shot, hold the trigger back for a moment, then gently ease it forward until you feel it reset. The finger should maintain constant contact with the trigger, whether in slow or rapid fire.


Good advice.

I'll add, check to make sure you are either using the pad or tip of your finger on the trigger. Its tempting to use the crease of the joint but not only will you develop blisters, but the act of squeezing the trigger will naturally cause your hand to slightly rotate inward because you aren't using that last joint to curl your finger. Dry firing is a way you can see this for yourself.


----------

